# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  2 Happy Campers

## ccg

Boy did we time our trip to CO just right.  We missed the REALLY REALLY cold weather by just a couple of days.  The locals we talked with didn't even go skiing.  We had sunny days in the low 30s and no wind!  No fresh snow. We skied Copper Mountain, Winter Park (not much snow over on Mary Jane) and Vail.  Branson declared Vail the best day of all and Elle felt Winter Park was better.  Of course she felt that shopping after skiing in Vail was necessary.  Got out of the Village without having to put a huge charge on the cc. :Big Grin:   Which made Bill very happy.  We did eat at Pepi's after shopping.  The veal and spaetzle was delicious!  Red eye back on Tuesday morning and 2 very tired teenagers last night.  Very satisfying quick family vacation.

C

----------


## amyb

What a great getaway.

----------


## MIke R

sweeeeeeet.....I had a shop in Copper for a few years and absolutely loved that mountain.....good for you!

Gods country...no doubt

----------


## ccg

Copper is my favorite mountain.  That is the one I learned to ski on.  

My avatar is the view from the condo looking out over Lake Dillon towards Breck.

----------


## MIke R

> My avatar is the view from the condo looking out over Lake Dillon towards Breck.



I am well aware of that......Copper rocks....you know where the Chinese restaurant is???..my shop was right next door

where'd you eat>?

----------


## ccg

I am not familiar with the shops at Copper just the mountain.  Skiing there just makes you sing a happy little song in your head :)

We ate at some Mexican restaurant (don't remember the name) in Silverthorne really tasty. JJ Chinese take out one night for the adults while I made stuffed shells for the kids.  Pepi's at Vail.  Otherwise dinner at home and lights out by 9:30.

----------


## tim

Cute kids!

----------


## BBT

That was great timing. This has been the worst year in many for CO. While the timing of the snow was great for holidays. ( some Aspen business were up over 100%). By and large it's been enough snow to ski but hard to get any fresh. Aspen has had a little this weekend but not the huge dumps they need. Telluride got rain yesterday. I don't go back until March and I just hope there is a lot in Feb. I was there during the First 2 days of that cold spell and you were correct. No one was skiing. There is something about -18 that does not motivate many to go outside.

----------


## MIke R

Im not at the resort this  morning, I am out at the house....but looking at the amount of wind and temp ( 1 degree and 30 plus MPH winds ) outside, I would say there will be a wind hold on the lifts this  morning...and even if there isnt, the wind chills have to be in the dangerous category..you re right Bob..the timing of the snow has been spectacular   so far for peak times, but in between its been quite underwhelming ....and  after  bone chilling temps  now they are talking 50 degrees and possibly rain on Wednesday!!!!!......all this crazy weather really increases business in the shops but its trading a short term gain for long term pain as people wont be inclined to want to come back.....

the good news is we still have two months to go to make it right

ugh

----------


## MIke R

> We ate at some Mexican restaurant (don't remember the name) in Silverthorne really tasty.



well hopefully it was this one

http://www.fiestajalisco.net/

which is fantastic Mexican

----------


## ccg

Yep that is the place. I had the chili verde. YUM!

----------


## MIke R

great place...we ate there quite often.....best Mexican food in the area..and yes the Chili Verde is very good...cant believe they have 10 locations now.....back in the day they had two....one in the shopping plaza you ate  at and one in Frisco on Main Street

----------


## JEK

> great place...we ate there quite often.....best Mexican food in the area..and yes the Chili Verde is very good...cant believe they have 10 locations now.....back in the day they had two....one in the shopping plaza you ate  at and one in Frisco on Main Street




Farmed fish and shrimp.

----------


## MIke R

never ate seafood there....that would just be stupid

----------


## fins85258

What ever became of the Hong Kong Cafe in Vail?

----------


## MIke R

> What ever became of the Hong Kong Cafe in Vail?




dont know....when I was in Vail Bart and Yetis bar is the only place I ever went....great ol school ski bum bar without the Vail pretentiousness ....to eat I usually went to Blu's

----------

